# Selma Pocket Watch?



## Carl Wilde (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi i've got a pocket watch its got a ceramic face and it says "Selma" on the face and on the cover at the back aswell as "Prezision 10 steine".

Has anyone heard of this watch maker i've looked all over the net and can't find anything!!

Any help will be appreciated thanks


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Selma was used by two companies, first the Rieder & Gigandet ("Rigis") from Solothurn (Soleure) - and also by the Rigi Watch SA, also from Solothurn. There is a relationship between these companies, but don't know how (Pritchard mentioned that).

Andreas


----------



## Carl Wilde (Mar 10, 2012)

Mikrolisk said:


> Selma was used by two companies, first the Rieder & Gigandet ("Rigis") from Solothurn (Soleure) - and also by the Rigi Watch SA, also from Solothurn. There is a relationship between these companies, but don't know how (Pritchard mentioned that).
> 
> Andreas


 Thank you for your reply,

i have just found another watch aswell this one is an "ingersoll crown".

It has made in the usa wrote on it are any of these watches of any value?


----------

